
Caniuse.com has a underfunded patreon - josinalvo
I use caniuse daily, and I suppose many of you who work on web development use it to.<p>To my surprise, caniuse has a patreon, with only about a hundred patrons.<p>I want to rectify that. I am going to start contributing to it (a buck a month), and I am writing this in hopes to get some more people onboard.<p>I just read the hackernews guidelines, and this post seems kosher. But sorry if it is not.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.patreon.com&#x2F;caniuse
======
msimpson
"So far ad revenue has helped to cover costs and to justify the time I spend
on keeping the site and data up to date. That's been fine and dandy, but
wouldn't it be great if you could help support the site and have an ad-free
experience at the same time? This is where the Patreon comes in!"

I'm fine with seeing a couple banner ads, instead.

~~~
josinalvo
For Me the point is not to get rid of ads. To be frank I already adblock them.

I just consider can I use a part of Internet infrastructure, and want to
reward its creator and maintainer

